# Why can you only use plain yogurt as a starter?



## Betho

I have always wondered this. Is it because any extra sugars or flavors will affect it somehow?

I want to duplicate Zoi's honey greek yogurt. I have tried just regular yogurt cultures but I always get a sour taste that I don't like, and I am not incubating too long. It's been a while so I don't remember the exact details, but I got frustrated and gave up. 

I wanna give it another shot. I really would like to be able to make a sweet creamy honey greek yogurt like theirs. So the reason I ask is - in case it has to do with the specific cultures they have, would there be a problem if I used some of the honey yogurt to start mine? I've tried their plain and it still had that sour flavor.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Perhaps because the flavored ones have no active cultures.
To be precise in any culturing project you need to have a direct set type culture...results form re-culturing a store bought cup of yogurt are going to vary wildly


----------



## Callieslamb

I have used flavored yogurt - but it has to be yogurt I have made since it will have the live cultures. Using flavored ogurt does change the flavor of the new yogurt. Say you use strawberry - the new yogurt will have a faint strawberry flavor. I dont' use much plain yogurt so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## goatsareus

there is no reason why you can't use store bought flavored yogurt as a starter, as long as it has active cultures, and they usually do. I have used it many times with good success. Indeed it does give a slight flavor to the new yogurt, is that a problem?


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I've used flavored yogurt before. Some brands have better flavored or smoother yogurt and are impossible to find in "plain".

If it is the underlying yogurt you like in the honey Greek yogurt, give it a try. It won't get you a batch of honey flavored yogurt though.


----------



## steff bugielski

Plain homemade yogurt is sour because that is how plain yogurt tastes. If you want it sweeter just add sugar, maple syrup, honey whatever you like.


----------



## KindFellow

My mother in law is an old school Iranian. they just add real yogurt to milk and let it sit.
They will sometimes make the cheesy yogurt by pouring the yogurt into their nylon stockings and let it hang and drip.

NOW we're talking about flavored yogurt !!!

Just put the honey in your bowl when you're ready to consume. Don't forget the walnuts or pecans either!


----------



## Betho

OK... good to know. Every flavored yogurt I've bought (including this one) has had active live cultures so I think I'll use that. And yes, I realize that it won't give me honey flavored yogurt, but I've tried other yogurts and I can add so much raw honey that it's almost sickeningly sweet and it STILL has that underlying sour taste. That goes for commercial and my own yogurts. 

So I will be trying this, then. Because this is the best yogurt I have ever had and it has to have something to do with the cultures they use, at least I hope so! If not, then I guess I'll be out of luck.

One of my favorites - honey yogurt with homemade chocolate almond granola. mmmm....


----------



## unregistered5595

Betho said:


> I want to duplicate Zoi's honey greek yogurt.


To make greek yogurt, put a bowl or strainer in the sink, place a piece of flour sack cloth in it with the corners overhanging the edge, fill it with freshly made yogurt (using any useful cultures, flavored or otherwise). Tie the corners of the flour sack with twine and hang it (over the sink?) and drain for 3-12 hours, depending on how thick you want it to be. Scrape it out of the flour cloth into a bowl. Add your honey/sugar, it balances out any remaining acids (sourness) and makes a rich thick yogurt.

If you like it thick, omit the sweets, you can instead mix it with seasonings and salt and spread it on crackers, it's delicious too.

The boys here whined the last time I made vanilla sweet yogurt because I didn't strain it. They are spoiled. :grump:

Let us know how this worked for you.


----------



## offthegrid

Betho said:


> OK... good to know. Every flavored yogurt I've bought (including this one) has had active live cultures so I think I'll use that. And yes, I realize that it won't give me honey flavored yogurt, but I've tried other yogurts and I can add so much raw honey that it's almost sickeningly sweet and it STILL has that underlying sour taste. That goes for commercial and my own yogurts.


I'm sure it's a milder-flavored yogurt. I actually used one type of Greek yogurt as a starter once and it was so mild I didn't like the finished results. But if you like the flavor, give it a try! I also found that the yogurt made from the Greek yogurt was thinner than my regular recipe.


----------



## maricybele

I have used flavored yogurt in a pinch with success as long as there are live cultures in the cup. Watch out for too many ingredients, some companies muck up the yogurt with stretchers etc. Sometimes the brands I want to use only have honey or vanilla. And you can taste it slightly.


----------

